# Pasterns looking funny



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya alot of times if their feet aren't correct it can cause them to stand back on their pasterns if that makes sense.


----------



## SaleeColashlas (Jul 14, 2009)

^^^yup^^


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

They look fine to me; What are you seeing wrong with them?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am with Wild_Spot, I don't see anything wrong with them except they are a bit short but that is a confo issue, not a feet issue. Gorgeous horse by the way.


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

In a different post i think it says critique my horse mya. The first picture mya's pasterns look like she's standing back on them. But i agree with everyone else she does look a lot better now.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

I saw your previous post, and I agree that it looks like you have pretty well corrected the problem. Looking good!

It's amazing how good farrier work can change everything on a horse.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

yes it is, i'm still having the farrier work on her :]


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

They definitely look alot better! Good job!


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

That looks unbalenced to me, but easily fixed.

OK, I am between 2 posts? well, any way HI!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah, her hooves grow unbelivably fast and they need to be done again, there getting done this week :]


----------

